#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Досточтимый

## Ануруддха

Согласно буддийской терминологии слово "Досточтимый" употребляется только в отношении монахов.

----------

Add (01.12.2008), Kash (26.11.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

А ещё лучше писать "преподобный" - это точно только к духовным применимо. Ибо "досточтимый" и "достопочтенный" вообще говоря, изначально было обращением и к мирянам. Это в современном российском буддизме его стали применять исключительно к монахам.

----------

Add (01.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.12.2008), Содпа Тхарчен (30.03.2011)

----------


## Kash

> Просьба к Kash и другим участникам отредактировать свои сообщения. Согласно буддийской терминологии слово "Досточтимый" употребляется только в отношении монахов.


А где можно почитать? А то тогда, на сайте надо исправлять. В словаре просто: " ДОСТОЧТИМЫЙ, досточтимая, досточтимое (устар. торж.). Глубокоуважаемый (обычно в обращении к лицам высокого чина, сана)"

----------


## Ануруддха

Скорее всего нигде. Так принято обращаться либо к монахам, либо к буддийским деятелям имеющих официальный сан. Возможно пришло из английского.

----------

Kash (27.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

Да, этим словом переводят "venerable". Но на русский точнее всё же словом "преподобный" переводить т.к. "преподобный" слово употребляемое только в отношении монахов.

----------

Add (01.12.2008), Alert (29.11.2008), Kash (27.11.2008)

----------


## Бато

> Так принято


За много лет первый раз об этом слышу, живу в городе, с людьми общаюсь, следовательно нельзя утверждать, что это общепринято.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (28.11.2008)

----------


## Ануруддха

Эти люди к вам обращаются: "Досточтимый Бато"?

----------


## Kash

Мне кажется что Преподобный  - однозначно только к манаху, человеку духовного сана. Т.Е. «Преподобный» значит «весьма подобный», т.е. достигший подобия. Христу, например. Может того и не употребляется это слово, так как оно активно используется в христианстве. 
Но  Досточтимый, Глубокоуважаемый, к любому многоуважаемому, то биш, почитаемому многими. В словаре  - "обращение к лицам высокого чина, и сана".  "Сладки мне ваши речи, досточтимый мною Константин Федорович, — произнес Чичиков". Гоголь, Мертвые души. 
Притом это слов приминимо и к неодушевлённым предметом, к пимеру  - "Досточтимый Коран", стойкое выражение, как и "досточтимое писание". 
А тут вон их целый вагон http://www.openworld.gov/about/trustees.php?lang=2

----------


## Топпер

О чём и речь. По слову "досточтимый" невозможно понять идёт ли речь о монахе или о мирянине.

----------


## Kash

То есть, мы всё таки приходим к выводу, что "досточтимый" может быть употреблено в отношении не монаха.  :Wink:

----------


## Vera H

Не все монахи являются духовными наставниками и не все миряне являются духовными наставниками. Когда упоминается имя гуру, который дает Учение, очень полезно  употреблять уважительные эпитеты.
Наверное, важно пресекать неуважительные высказывания, что бы человек не вредил сам себе.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, мы всё таки приходим к выводу, что "досточтимый" может быть употреблено в отношении не монаха.


в принципе да. Вы же сами дали ссылку.



> Не все монахи являются духовными наставниками и не все миряне являются духовными наставниками.


Не знаю, как в гелуг, а в тхераваде ко всем монахам обращаются "бханте". Это и есть примерно, как "преподобный"



> Когда упоминается имя гуру, который дает Учение, очень полезно  употреблять уважительные эпитеты.


Возможно



> Наверное, важно пресекать неуважительные высказывания, что бы человек не вредил сам себе.


Для кого важно? Для вас?

----------

Kash (28.11.2008)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот есть абстрактный Василий Петров, он знает Дхарму, иногда дает наставления. Досточтимым его назвать нельзя (теоретически можно, но это будет уже профанация). Вот Василий Петров стал монахом, теперь он уже досточтимый, независимо от знания Дхармы,  поскольку его социальный статус изменился. Т.е. термин подчеркивает и выделяет не обладание знанием, а положение в обществе. Кроме того общество таким образом выделяя группу людей показывает, что относится к ее виду деятельности уважительно. 

А преподобный у нас не прижившийся термин и у него слишком тесные ассоциации с христианством, хотя по сути он наверное ближе.

----------

Alert (29.11.2008), Вова Л. (28.11.2008)

----------


## Ануруддха

Пообщался по этому поводу с Андреем Терентьевым, он полностью поддерживает точку зрения, что титул "досточтимый" может относиться только к монахам, даже не к официальным буддийским деятелям.

----------


## Топпер

Так вот же приводили ссылку. http://www.openworld.gov/about/trustees.php?lang=2
По ней досточтимыми называют всех. 
почему я всегда и предлагаю употреблять "преподобный". Это только о монахах

----------


## Ануруддха

> Досточтимый
> Джеймс Х. Биллингтон
> Директор Библиотеки Конгресса США
> Назначен постановлением Конгресса (Федеральный Закон N106-554)


Это калька с английского, так вот перевели. В русском языке в таким случаях пишется "уважаемый, уважаемая". Кроме того мы говорим о термине в контексте буддизма.

----------

Liza Lyolina (01.12.2008), PampKin Head (29.11.2008)

----------


## Бато

> поддерживает точку зрения


Справедливости ради, нужно спросить, чем подкреплена такая точка зрения.
До сих пор озвучен довод "так принято".

Однако, помимо телевизионных передач и печатных СМИ, google выдал около 394 страниц с фразой досточтимый геше Джампа Тинлей.
Что подтверждает общепринятость.

Опять же, словари говорят о смысле "глубокоуважаемый".

Кроме того, анализируя слово, можно прийти к выводу:
достойный почета. Почитаемый, удостоенный почета.
Досточтимый геше Джампа Тинлей официально удостоин почета, что подтверждается высшими наградами Республик Тыва и Калмыкия.
Скорее всего, в официальных поздравительных текстах также употребляется "досточтимый".

Если попробовать самостоятельно на русском обратиться к человеку с желанием озвучить почтение, то на ум приходят как раз слова досточтимый, достопочтенный. Очень уважительно.

----------


## Ануруддха

Досточтимый по отношению к геше Тинлею вполне оправдано поскольку он некоторое время назад был монахом. После снятия обетов он стал мирянином, перешел из одной социальной группы в другую, соответственно обращение к нему должно измениться. Использование термина по отношению к мирянам в рамках буддизма вносит запутанность, о чем уже писал Топпер ранее, и кроме того принижает роль монашества. Можно, к примеру, использовать термин "почтенный".

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Когда у общества нет цветовой дифференциации штанов — то нет цели! А когда нет цели…





> Меня на планету, где не знают, кто перед кем должен приседать? Чушь!


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A6%...BD%D0%BE%D0%B2

----------


## Гьямцо

> Пообщался по этому поводу с Андреем Терентьевым, он полностью поддерживает точку зрения, что титул "досточтимый" может относиться только к монахам, даже не к официальным буддийским деятелям.


Может относиться. Но в России – не относится. По крайней мере к монахам тибетской традиции, – их, как правило, называют просто по имени: монах такой-то. Про кальки с английского вроде тоже все уже ясно. А что касается употребления 


> «уважаемый, уважаемая»,


то по отношению к ламе, духовному лицу «досточтимый» гораздо уместнее.

----------


## Asanga

А мы вот своего геше-ла такими титулами обошли. Просто геше-лхарамба. Хотя он по настоящему - гелонг. 
На мой взгляд сам этот титул уже говорит о многом. Может и не стоит придумывать лишнего.
http://aryadeva.spb.ru/guru/jampadakpa/

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Досточтимый по отношению к геше Тинлею вполне оправдано поскольку он некоторое время назад был монахом. После снятия обетов он стал мирянином, перешел из одной социальной группы в другую, соответственно обращение к нему должно измениться. Использование термина по отношению к мирянам в рамках буддизма вносит запутанность, о чем уже писал Топпер ранее, и кроме того принижает роль монашества. Можно, к примеру, использовать термин "почтенный".


- В тибетском буддизме есть понятие лама, т.е. учитель. А ламой может быть как монах, так и не монах. Т.е. тут есть некоторое различие с традицией тхеравады. 


> Не все монахи являются духовными наставниками и не все миряне являются духовными наставниками. Когда упоминается имя гуру, который дает Учение, очень полезно  употреблять уважительные эпитеты ...


 :Wink:  И что то расписание ретритов переросло в обсуждение кого как правильно называть и занимает уже 2 страницы, наверное это лучше бы в отдельную тему.

----------


## Топпер

> - В тибетском буддизме есть понятие лама, т.е. учитель. А ламой может быть как монах, так и не монах. Т.е. тут есть некоторое различие с традицией тхеравады.


Особой разницы нет. У нас учителя тоже зовут Аджан. (в тайской традиции). Притом, аджаном могут назвать, как настоятеля храма, так и преподавателя в школе. 
А вот "бханте" - это только к монахам. Притом, не важно высоким или нет.

----------


## Ануруддха

Выделил в отдельную тему.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (28.11.2008)

----------


## Бато

Действительно, в народе, в русскоязычной буддийской республике к монахам, духовным лицам, мне кажется, обращаются скорее "лама". Вроде не встречал в народе при обращении к ламам, в том числе к гелонам титула "досточтимый".

(Хотя бы потому, что гелон - это тоже человек. Уважение к нему, как к ламе, как к монаху - несомненно присутствует, но "досточтимый" - это нечто большее)

Или, например, Его Святейшество Богдо Гэгэн. Он мирянин, но никто не утверждает, что титул Его Святейшество подходит только к монахам, и к Его Святейшеству Богдо Гэгэну его применять нельзя.

И не согласен с тем, что Духовные Наставники переходят из одной социальной группы в другую. Чем бы они ни занимались, они входят в одну социальную группу - Духовных Наставников. Тем более, когда присутствует Тантрический путь.
Следовательно, считаю, что применение таких терминов к Наставникам-мирянам нисколько не умаляет роль монашества. Потому что просто мирянин и Наставник-мирянин - это абсолютно разные категории людей.

Если мирянин Вася Пупкин будет осуществлять деятельность Бодхисаттвы, и у людей возникнет к нему неподдельное уважение и почтение, если он будет Духовным Наставником, то почему нет?
Не вижу запутанности. 

Особенно когда вопрос касается тибетской традиции. У Миларепы Учитель был женатым мирянином. Нередко Монахи учатся у Учителей-мирян.

Кроме того, можно называть монаха досточтимый и внутри презирать его за то что он пьет водку, а можно не называть монаха досточтимым, но очень уважать его, несмотря на то, что он пьет.
Бывает, что почитаемый монах на высоком посту умирает хуже простого мирянина (перед смертью люди чувствуют будущий удел, и бывают в сильном страхе или умиротворении).
Искусственно завышенное уважение культивировать наверное не нужно, и, может быть, это будет граничить с лицемерием, самообманом. Может где-то не прав, но пока вижу ситуацию так.

----------


## Аминадав

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BD%D1%8B%D0%B5



> Преподо́бные — в православии лик святости: монашествующие святые, прославляемые за подвижническую жизнь. Также в православии служит обращением к священнослужителю в иерейском сане.
> 
> «Преподобный» значит «весьма подобный», т.е. достигший подобия Христу, что отражает христианскую идею святости как соединения с Богом через собственное преображение, возрождение в себе «Образа Божия».


http://slovari.yandex.ru/search.xml?...BD%D1%8B%D0%B9



> О человеке, святой, праведный, угодник. || Кому усвоен почет преподобия, монах, иногда священник, из черного духовенства. Высокопреподобный иеромонах, настоятель. || Преподобие или преподобность, преподобство, святость; праведность человека; встарь говор. ваше преподобство или преподобствие, ныне ваше преподобие. Служба преподобническая, Мин. 4 февраля, преподобному. Преподобнолепно, прилично преподобству. —мудрый, исполненный мудрости и святости. —мученик, —ница, инок, монах или инокиня, пострадавшие смертью за Христа. (Даль)
> 
> Преподобный, звание святых подвижников и мучеников за христианскую веру. (Брокгауз)
> 
> В православной церкви — эпитет т. наз. святых из монашествующих, в знач. праведный, святой. (Ушаков)


То есть слово "преподобный" описывает в первую очередь святость, а не монашество.

Призываю в эту тему Дмитрия Кармапенко, он должен знать, как в христианстве принято мирянам обращаться к монахам  :Smilie:

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (29.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Бато, вы сводите термин "досточтимый" к понятию "уважаемый" и на этом основании обобщаете его применение. Но вот Топпер привел хороший пример "бханте" - уважительное обращение исключительно к монаху в Тайской традиции. Аналог в русском языке (так уж получилось) - досточтимый, который имеет несколько определений, но обобщать его в буддийском контексте некорректно.

Можно договориться, что при уважительном обращении исключительно к монаху будет использоваться другой титул, к примеру, тот же преподобный. Но сокращение "дост." уже прочно вошло в русскую лексику так, что проще договориться не использовать его по отношению к не монахам.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть слово "преподобный" описывает в первую очередь святость, а не монашество.


У вас же в цитате:




> Кому усвоен почет преподобия, монах, иногда священник, из черного духовенства. Высокопреподобный иеромонах, настоятель
> 
> Также в православии служит обращением к священнослужителю в иерейском сане.


Высокопреподобие - к высокому монаху. Преподобный - к чёрному монаху.

----------


## Вова Л.

Да ладно, вам. У нас же, к сожалению, не госпотребстандарт. Что бы не решили - ваше благородие, ваше сиятельство, ваша преосвященство - все равно все будут писать, как хотят. Есть тибетские, палийские и т.д. термины - гелонг, лама, бхикшу и т.д. их и нужно применять, чтобы не запутаться.

----------


## Топпер

А обращаться как? Не будете же вы обращаться "бхикшу"

----------


## Вова Л.

> А обращаться как? Не будете же вы обращаться "бхикшу"


Я бы обращался как-то вроде "достопочтенный", или "досточтимый" - звучит красиво, с уважением и не так по-церковному, как "преподобный". Да и когда обращаешься, по-моему, не так важно подчеркивать, монах он, или нет - все окружающие это, как правило, это и так знают, а в биографии на сайте и т.д. можно просто написать - "бхикшу".

----------


## Топпер

а мне "достопочтенный" напоминает обращение к церковному старосте

----------


## Вова Л.

> а мне "достопочтенный" напоминает обращение к церковному старосте


Вот и я о том же - единой системы не выработаешь - одному одно не нравится, другому - другое.

----------


## Dondhup

У нас (в России0 фактически продолжается формирование "буддийского" русского языка  :Smilie: 
Например слово пустота в общепринятом и буддийском контескте имеют совершенно различное значение  :Smilie: 
То же получается со словом досточтимый.

----------


## Кхантибало

Попробуем разобраться со смыслом слова bhante.

новый курс по чтению Пали, , урок VI пункт 4




> ФОРМА ОБРАЩЕНИЯ ‘bhavant’
> ‘bhoto’ – это родительно-дательный падеж от существительного ‘bhavant’ «досточтимый, достопочтенный, уважаемый», используемого как вежливая форма обращения. Звательная форма обращения ‘bhante’, с которой мы уже знакомы, на самом деле родственная, и по-видимому заимствована из другого диалекта. Первоначально они были причастиями настоящего времени от глагола ‘bhavati’ «существовать, становиться», то есть буквально «сущий, существующий, существо», но употреблялись именно для обращения, и поэтому их падежные формы напоминают формы причастия настоящего времени.


Поэтому я полагаю, что обращение "преподобный" по отношению к буддийскому монаху неприемлемо. Буддийский монах не стремится  быть "весьма подобным" Христу и обращающимся к нему нет необходимости указывать на степень подобия  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

Буддийский монах стремится быть подобным Будде и Архатам. 
"Преподобный" - хорошо показывает, что человек, к которому обращаются - монашествующий.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Буддийский монах стремится быть подобным Будде и Архатам. 
> "Преподобный" - хорошо показывает, что человек, к которому обращаются - монашествующий.


Да, но слово bhante не имеет такого значения, о чём говорит цитата выше. Нам нужен аналог слова bhante и "досточтимый" - наиболее близкий из всех существующих.

----------


## Топпер

Но в русском языке слово "досточтимый" находится в другом смысловом поле. Досточтимым в России называли людей в миру, а не монахов. На пали обращались ли "бханте" к мирянам?

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, форма "досточтимый" вообще странная. Правильнее бы "достопочтенный"

----------


## До

> Да, но слово bhante не имеет такого значения, о чём говорит цитата выше. Нам нужен аналог слова bhante и "досточтимый" - наиболее близкий из всех существующих.


>_<
То что там написано ничего не значит по двум причинам:
а) это перевод с английского. По-английски "_‘bhavant’ «досточтимый, достопочтенный, уважаемый»_" сказано просто: "_bhavant 'Venerable'_". Никаких трёх русских слов. Если уж смотреть в англо-русский словарь, то значение "преподобный" у venerable там есть.
б) про слово bhante там сказано только, что это форма звательного падежа, вот и всё. Там описана этимология (происхождение) слова от bhavati, а не его значения.

----------


## Кхантибало

По крайней мере ясно, что это слово (bhante)
1. представляет собой форму почтительного обращения и 
2. оно не говорит о подобии кому или чему-либо.

В современной обиходной речи слово "досточтимый" практически не используется, оно вышло из употребления. Вместо него используется слово "[глубоко]уважаемый".

Так что мы имеем полное право закрепить его за монахами. Слово "достопочтенный" также может использоваться - я не вижу здесь проблем.

----------


## Топпер

> По крайней мере ясно, что это слово (bhante)
> 1. представляет собой форму почтительного обращения и 
> 2. оно не говорит о подобии кому или чему-либо.


А и не надо говорить о подобии. Надо о монашестве.



> В современной обиходной речи слово "досточтимый" практически не используется, оно вышло из употребления. Вместо него используется слово "[глубоко]уважаемый".
> 
> Так что мы имеем полное право закрепить его за монахами. Слово "достопочтенный" также может использоваться - я не вижу здесь проблем.


Как вы отличите, например в объявлении: "лекции досточтимого Геше Тинлея" от "лекции досточтимого Геше Тинлея"?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Как вы отличите, например в объявлении: "лекции досточтимого Геше Тинлея" от "лекции досточтимого Геше Тинлея"?


Так в этом и есть суть термина и для того чтобы не запутывать остальных употреблять обращение "досточтимый" исключительно в отношении монахов. Обращение еще хорошо тем, что в повседневной лексике оно не используется.

----------


## Топпер

Так не только к монахам его испльнузют. Например, говорят "досточтимый Богдо-геген ринпоче"

----------


## До

К монахам обращение в русском языке - святой отец, батюшка.

----------


## Топпер

Это личное обращение. Но так не пишут.
Кстати "святой отец" - в православии так не обращаются. Максимум - просто "отец имярек"

----------


## Ануруддха

> Так не только к монахам его испльнузют. Например, говорят "досточтимый Богдо-геген ринпоче"


По правилам к нему так не должны обращаться. Должно быть использовано другое обращение подчеркивающее его статус, к примеру, Его Святейшество.

----------


## Топпер

Так, по-русски, в общем то, правильно обращаются: Досточтимый - достаточно почитаемый.

----------


## Ануруддха

В обычной лексике термин досточтимый можно трактовать по-разному, но в буддийском контексте оно должно использоваться исключительно к монахам каким бы при этом статусом буддийский деятель не обладал.

И кстати, к Богдо-гегену обращение досточтимый не используют:  http://www.mahayana.ru/tutors/bg/

----------


## Топпер

> В обычной лексике термин досточтимый можно трактовать по-разному, но в буддийском контексте оно должно использоваться исключительно к монахам каким бы при этом статусом буддийский деятель не обладал.


Проблема в том, что не буддисты диктуют русскому языку, как к кому обращаться. Скорее наоборот.
И в этом, кстати, ничего страшного нет. Мы же привыкли говорить, например: "четыре уровня святости" а не "четыре уровня благородных" "Буддийские святые", а не "буддийские благородные". Хотя слово "Арья" не имеет значения "святой" в принципе.



> И кстати, к Богдо-гегену обращение досточтимый не используют:  http://www.mahayana.ru/tutors/bg/


Это я для примера привёл Богда-гегена. Но само слово часто используют по отношению к не монахам.
Вот, например:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...28&postcount=1
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...14&postcount=2
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...22&postcount=1
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...00&postcount=4

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.04.2009), Бато (07.04.2009)

----------


## Марица

А можно спросить: как всеже правильно писать-"буддистский" или "буддийский"? 
На мой взгляд, и так можно, и эдак...Но-вдруг заблуждаюсь. Извините, если это уже обсуждалось.

----------


## Топпер

Вроде бы "буддийский"

----------

Марица (05.05.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вроде бы "буддийский"


Да и выговаривать так легче :Smilie: .

----------


## Alexeiy

> А можно спросить: как всеже правильно писать-"буддистский" или "буддийский"?


Это разные слова.

Буддийский - относящийся к буддизму.
Буддистский - относящийся к буддисту.

----------

Ho Shim (04.05.2009), Won Soeng (29.05.2009), Балдинг (14.09.2014), Марица (05.05.2009), Шавырин (05.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> "Преподобный", в отличие от "досточтимый" говорит о монашеском звании.


..преподобный конечно НЕ говорит о монашеском звании, а говорит о уподоблении духовному идеалу или достижении святости. В буддийском контексте могло бы значить махасиддх, или как обращение к архату. 
Но даже архатов, если я не путаю, называли арья, что, упрощая, чистый или очистившийся, а не уподобившийся кому то, даже хоть и Будде.
Вообще не слышал о званиях где-либо, несущих смысл "подобный Будде".

К монаху в русско-христианской традиции обращаютя "отец..", без уподоблений. Так и в тибетской "уважаемый лама/гелонг/гецул ..такой то"

----------


## Топпер

> К монаху в русско-христианской традиции обращаютя "отец..", без уподоблений. Так и в тибетской "уважаемый лама/гелонг/гецул ..такой то"


Отец - это личное обращение, но не обращение в третьем лице. Плюс "отец" - это не к монаху, это и к белым священникам и дьяконам обращение. Да оно и не приживётся среди русских буддистов.



> ..преподобный конечно НЕ говорит о монашеском звании, а говорит о уподоблении духовному идеалу или достижении святости


Говорит. Приставка "преподобный" или "преподобно" в христианстве применяется только к лицам монашеского звания.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Приставка "преподобный" или "преподобно" в христианстве применяется только к лицам монашеского звания.


Не монашеского, а иерейского. Не любой монах - преподобие. Как и в буддизме, не любой монах арья или ринпоче.

----------


## AlekseyE

> Плюс "отец" - это не к монаху, это и к белым священникам и дьяконам обращение. Да оно и не приживётся среди русских буддистов.


Преподобный тоже не приживётся, к чему все эти заимствования из православия?

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не монашеского, а иерейского. Не любой монах - преподобие. Как и в буддизме, не любой монах арья или ринпоче.


И монашеского тоже



> Преподобному́ченики (греч. όσιομάρτυς) — православные святые, мученики* из монахов*. Возникновение данного лика святости связано с возникновением и развитием института монашества.





> Преподобный тоже не приживётся, к чему все эти заимствования из православия?


Как тогда, по вашему, называть монахов?

И чем плохи заимствования из православия? Мы же говорим "алтарь", а не "тому буча", "монах", а не "бхиккху", "настоятель", а не "ширетуй", "чётки", а не "мала".

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И монашеского тоже


Иереи тоже из монахов. Но не все монахи - иереи, не все монахи мученики. Не все монахи *уподобились*. Преподобные это более узкие группы с конкретными требованиями - понимаете это или никак?

----------


## Топпер

> Иереи тоже из монахов. Но не все монахи - иереи, не все монахи мученики. Не все монахи *уподобились*. Преподобные это более узкие группы с конкретными требованиями - понимаете это или никак?


И тем не менее, "преподобные" применимо ко всем монахам, а не только иереям. То, что не все уподобились - это другой разговор. Это уже детали христианской доктрины. Однако само слово - только к монахам.

----------


## AlekseyE

> Как тогда, по вашему, называть монахов?


Бханте




> И чем плохи заимствования из православия?


Вам, бханте Топпер, "достопочтенный" напоминает обращение к церковному старосте, а мне "преподобный".

----------

Raudex (29.05.2009), Zom (28.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Однако само слово - только к монахам.


Помоему вы фантазируете.
Не приживётся слово. Оно из христианства заимствует не столько титул, сколько чуждый смысл.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте


Это хорошее обращение. Но не все его понимают. Даже для буддистов - не тхеравадинов требуется расшифровка. Что говорить о людях, которые, например, прочли где-либо объявление о приезде какого-либо учителя.



> Вам, бханте Топпер, "достопочтенный" напоминает обращение к церковному старосте, а мне "преподобный".


"Преподобный" - не лучшее обращение. Согласен. Но, какой более близкий эквивалент именования монаха в русском языке? Я более близкого не нашёл.




> Помоему вы фантазируете.


Найдите, где бы в христианстве "пребодобный" ставилось по отношению к мирянину, тогда можно будет говорить о фантазии.



> Не приживётся слово. Оно из христианства заимствует не столько титул, сколько чуждый смысл.


Вполне может быть, что не приживётся.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Найдите, где бы в христианстве "пребодобный" ставилось по отношению к мирянину, тогда можно будет говорить о фантазии.


При чём тут миряне. Я вам 3 раза сослался на официальное определение: не к любому монаху, а вы твердите, что к любому.
Воля превозмогает разум?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> понимаете это или никак?





> Воля превозмогает разум?


Извините, но у меня нет желания общаться с вами в таком тоне.

----------


## Борис Оширов

"...официальное определение: не к любому монаху..."

Если говорить о церковных титулах, то обращение "Ваше Преподобие", "Ваше Высокопреподобие" употребляется к ЛЮБОМУ монаху (в т. ч. и к неимеющим никакого сана), а настоящее время и к женатым (немонашествующим) священнослужителям, (в начале ХХ в. к "белому" духовенству обращались "Ваше Благословенство" или "Ваше Благословение"). Это было регламентировано "Табелью о рангах" и является западным заимствованием. Термином "преподобие" неудачно перевели латинское "reverentia" - "почтенный", что являлется формой обращения к духовенству в католических странах (в текстах сокращённо указывается перед именем патера - Rev.)
В Российской традиции, вне ЛИЧНОГО обращения (т. е. без "Ваше...") "преподобный" может означать только КАНОНИЗИРОВАННОГО СВЯТОГО-МОНАХА, и к живым и здравствующим лицам духовного звания, (да и к умершим, но не канонизированным) никогда не употребляется.

----------

Аминадав (27.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В Российской традиции, вне ЛИЧНОГО обращения (т. е. без "Ваше...") "преподобный" может означать только КАНОНИЗИРОВАННОГО СВЯТОГО-МОНАХА, и к живым и здравствующим лицам духовного звания, (да и к умершим, но не канонизированным) никогда не употребляется.


У нас нормально приживается. И не только по отношению к канонизированным  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Новый способ быстро стать преподобным при жизни - провести реформу русского языка.  :Smilie:

----------

Samadhi Undercover (26.07.2009), Вова Л. (26.07.2009), Иилья (26.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Преподобный это лик святости. Всё. Поскольку в буддизме "святости" нет, то аналогия здесь примерно как если "патриарха всея Руси" называть верховным шаманом или главным колдуном.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (26.07.2009), Вова Л. (26.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Преподобный это лик святости. Всё.


Нет.



> Поскольку в буддизме "святости" нет, то аналогия здесь примерно как если "патриарха всея Руси" называть верховным шаманом или главным колдуном.


Не называйте преподобным. Это ваше право.

----------

Aion (27.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Нет.





> Прилагательное «Б.», не несущее терминологической нагрузки, употребимо перед именем святого, если речь идет о том времени его жизни, когда он еще не был рукоположен в епископский сан (святитель), еще не вышел на подвиг служения (равноапостольный, исповедник), еще не претерпел мученической кончины (мученик) или еще не стяжал той святости лика, к-рую явил в конце жизни (преподобный и др.).


Т.е. не "нет", а "да", -- "преподобный" это лик святости.




> Не называйте преподобным. Это ваше право.


А ваше право называть. Только это не сделает вашу манеру выражаться адекватной и корректной, т.е. правильной. Есть право не уступать место пожилым людям, но это не делает такое поведение правильным.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это хорошее обращение. Но не все его понимают. Даже для буддистов - не тхеравадинов требуется расшифровка. Что говорить о людях, которые, например, прочли где-либо объявление о приезде какого-либо учителя.


А Вы думаете, если эти люди прочтут "преподобный", или "досточтимый", то без дополнительных пояснений поймут, что речь идет о монахе? "Бханте", хоть для большинства и не понятно, но не вызывает разночтений, да и при современном развитии и-нета ввести в поисковике данное слово не представляет трудностей.

----------

AlekseyE (27.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы думаете, если эти люди прочтут "преподобный", или "досточтимый", то без дополнительных пояснений поймут, что речь идет о монахе? "Бханте", хоть для большинства и не понятно, но не вызывает разночтений, да и при современном развитии и-нета ввести в поисковике данное слово не представляет трудностей.


Против "Бханте" я особо ничего и не имею. Самоназвание почти всегда смотрится неплохо.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. не "нет", а "да", -- "преподобный" это лик святости.


В первую очередь это определение монашества.  



> || О человеке, святой, праведный, угодник. || Кому усвоен почет преподобия, монах, иногда священник, из черного духовенства. Высокопреподобный иеромонах, настоятель.


Как минимум одно из значений относится к чёрному духовенству.



> А ваше право называть. Только это не сделает вашу манеру выражаться адекватной и корректной, т.е. правильной. Есть право не уступать место пожилым людям, но это не делает такое поведение правильным.


Значит, не сделает.

----------


## Tiop

> В первую очередь это определение монашества.


Ничего подобного.

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/969338
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ogegova/179950

Кроме того, мы говорим не на "живом великорусском языке" середины 19-го века, с выражениями типа "Кому усвоен почет преподобия" или "Преподобнолепно, прилично преподобству", а на современном русском языке, в котором таких слов  и выражений просто нет.

----------


## Tiop

Ещё:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc3p/243130
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/efremova/225105

Даже Брокгауз-Ефрон:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/brokgauz_efron/83222

А вы имеете в виду другую вещь:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/efrem...B1%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------


## Tiop

> Но в русском языке слово "досточтимый" находится в другом смысловом поле. Досточтимым в России называли людей в миру, а не монахов. На пали обращались ли "бханте" к мирянам?


Да.

----------


## Tiop

Так как "досточтимый" это сейчас исключительно книжное и редкое выражение, можно предложить использовать также обращение "почтенный".

----------


## Топпер

> Ничего подобного.


Одно из значений в котором речь не идёт о святости я привёл. Для меня этого достаточно. Для себя я вопрос давно решил. И продолжать общение с вами в этой теме желания не имею.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Если вы "для себя" давно решили вопрос, зачем выносить это решение на форум?
Вам уже привели несколько ссылок на основные толковые словари русского языка - словари вас тоже не интересуют, _ваше преподобие_? :-)

Ну нельзя путать это обращение с прилагательным _преподобный_, у которого в русском языке есть *одно* конкретное значение: православный монах, после смерти причисленный церковью к лику святых за монашеские подвиги. Применительно к буддийскому монаху это может вызвать только смех, особенно у падких на такие приколы семинаристов. С таким же успехом можно назваться "святителем".

Чем не угодило прекрасное прилагательное _досточтимый_, непонятно... Всё равно полностью копировать христианскую терминологию не получится.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.07.2009), Tiop (28.07.2009), Балдинг (14.09.2014), Вова Л. (28.07.2009), Иилья (28.07.2009), Майя П (26.12.2010), Поляков (28.07.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Еще интересно, кто, когда и почему ввел в употребление "досточтимый" в отношении буддийских монахов.

----------


## Zom

> Еще интересно, кто, когда и почему ввел в употребление "досточтимый" в отношении буддийских монахов.


А чего тут интересного - кому первому в голову пришло, тот и ввёл. Вполне может даже без какого либо умысла - просто так ему "подумалось вдруг".

----------


## Аминадав

Для того, чтобы выбрать наилучший вариант, нужно обладать полной информацией о вариантах, - вот почему интересно.

Могло быть и наоборот, - человек долго думал, анализировал варианты, советовался  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Если вы "для себя" давно решили вопрос, зачем выносить это решение на форум?


Предлагал вариант для других. Для себя я уже нашёл оптимальный вариант, который и использую.



> Вам уже привели несколько ссылок на основные толковые словари русского языка - словари вас тоже не интересуют, _ваше преподобие_? :-)


От вас мне такого обращения не нужно. Было бы достаточно, если бы вы просто в нормальной манере общались. Без эпитетов типа  "интернет-монах" и пассажей в соседней теме



> Топпер, я считаю, что вы окончательно обнаглели. ..... Занимайтесь своим монастырём и уставом, а не считайте деньги в чужих кошельках

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (31.07.2009), Этэйла (30.07.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Для того, чтобы выбрать наилучший вариант, нужно обладать полной информацией о вариантах, - вот почему интересно.
> 
> Могло быть и наоборот, - человек долго думал, анализировал варианты, советовался


Да я как бы не об этом. Я про то, что у нас кто на что горазд, тот на то и горазд, и авторитета никакого нет [который мог бы диктовать как правильно и как должно быть].

Это вот если бы как я платил налоги, а потом подавал отчётность на тетрадном листочке со своими собственными рассчетами, показателями и т.д. Но так сделать не могу, ибо есть авторитетный орган (Минфин), который указывает мне, как правильно. А возвращаясь к теме топика, то у нас именно что "каждый сдаёт отчётность на тетрадных листочках".

----------


## Tiop

> Да я как бы не об этом. Я про то, что у нас кто на что горазд, тот на то и горазд, и авторитета никакого нет [который мог бы диктовать как правильно и как должно быть].


Любому знающему язык понятно, что "преподобный" в нашем случае просто неправильно (диктует русский язык в лице его верховных эмиссаров -- Института языкознания и Института русского языка РАН), а "досточтимый" -- вполне допустимо.

----------

Балдинг (14.09.2014)

----------


## Zom

> Любому знающему язык понятно, что "преподобный" в нашем случае просто неправильно (диктует русский язык в лице его верховных эмиссаров -- Института языкознания и Института русского языка РАН), а "досточтимый" -- вполне допустимо.


Так в том и суть, что ничего он не диктует. Он, возможно, что-то рекомендует - но реально он ничего не запрещает и ни за чем не следит. Поэтому каждый как хочет, так и пишет, и запретить ему так писать никто не может. Вот если бы вы писали обращение в какие-то церковные инстанции, там бы нужно было соблюдать форму. И следила бы за этим РПЦ. А в данном случае (по теме топика) такого следящего нет.

----------


## Аминадав

> Да я как бы не об этом. Я про то, что у нас кто на что горазд, тот на то и горазд, и авторитета никакого нет [который мог бы диктовать как правильно и как должно быть].
> 
> Это вот если бы как я платил налоги, а потом подавал отчётность на тетрадном листочке со своими собственными рассчетами, показателями и т.д. Но так сделать не могу, ибо есть авторитетный орган (Минфин), который указывает мне, как правильно. А возвращаясь к теме топика, то у нас именно что "каждый сдаёт отчётность на тетрадных листочках".


Да и "коммиссия по терминам", которую бы признали все восточноевропейские тхеравадинские группы, невозможна. Остается власть здравого смысла  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Тхеравадинские - да. А вот наверное какие-то устоявшиеся обращения в тибетском буддизме должны быть. Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Топпер

В тибетском ЛамА обращаются  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

знаток тибетского, Топпер ))) /удивленно/

откуда познания, если не секрет? или Вы уже тиб. "подпольщик"?

----------

Майя П (26.12.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> В тибетском ЛамА обращаются


Лама ла  :Smilie: .

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В тибетском ЛамА обращаются


ЛамА принято у бурят.

----------


## Топпер

> Лама ла .


Ламала - это уже к своему уважаемому учителю. А просто к ламе - лама.

----------


## Топпер

> ЛамА принято у бурят.


Может быть. Я от всех слышал. И от калмыков и от бурят и от тибетцев (а может это монахи и не тибетские были).

----------


## Этэйла

Перестаньте Топпера доставать вот и достаете и достаете блин, я бы на Вашем месте, тоже уже взяла палку в руки и послала всех куда подальше, просто Вам нельзя, как монаху, а они даже не понимают, что такое и как все это

----------


## Топпер

:Kiss:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

Можно говорить просто "уважаемый")) Не ошибесся

Досточтимый, преподобный - это очень по-христиански по-моему.

Хотя, уважаемый - это очень по-кавказски, наверное))

Ежели речь идет о монахе, можно сказать, почтенный. Ежели тибетский, то Лама. 

А все остальное - уже чересчур получается, как-то масло маслянное. 

Venerable я всегда понимала как и переводила как почтенный.

----------


## Топпер

Масло маслянное только для того, чтобы различить монаха и не монаха. "Почтенный" можно обратить и к мирянину.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну, вам виднее))

----------


## Aleksey L.

модератору: вообще-то я написал уважительное обращение к монаху. 

если для "гипотетического монаха" это грубость, то это - неправильный монах. ))

----------


## Маша_ла

А можно просто писать - монах такой-то или Лама такой-то? А при обращении, все равно обращаются либо по имени, либо Лама.. Ну это в тиб. буддизме, конечно.

----------


## Raudex

> Можно говорить просто "уважаемый")) Не ошибесся
> Досточтимый, преподобный - это очень по-христиански по-моему.
> Хотя, уважаемый - это очень по-кавказски, наверное))
> Ежели речь идет о монахе, можно сказать, почтенный. Ежели тибетский, то Лама. 
> А все остальное - уже чересчур получается, как-то масло маслянное. 
> Venerable я всегда понимала как и переводила как почтенный.


Вот потому проще всего говорить "бханте": аутентично, интернационально и коротко.



> Римского  прокуратора  называть - игемон.
> Других слов не говорить.
> Смирно стоять


 :Wink:

----------

AlekseyE (19.09.2009), Bob (19.09.2009), Вова Л. (19.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, вопрос не по теме: а "игемон" и "игумен" - это одно слово с разной транскрипцией  или разные слова?

----------


## Bob

> Кстати, вопрос не по теме: а "игемон" и "игумен" - это одно слово с разной транскрипцией  или разные слова?


Из Википедии:
"игемон"
"гегемон"
"игумен"

----------


## Маша_ла

гегемон, в общем))

бханте - звучит красиво, но не по-тибетски как-то)) У нас монахов называют Ламами. Уважительно так))

----------


## Топпер

А это практически лама и переводится. "Бханте" - досточтимый, а "лама" - высочайший.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.09.2009), Алексей Е (27.09.2010), Маша_ла (19.09.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

У монголов перевод почтительного обращения Джецун устоялось как Гэтэлгэгч - Проводник, Переправляющий на другую сторону, Помогающий преодолеть перевал, Спасающий. В словаре Ринчина Номтоева есть такое разъяснение тибетского Джецун. Дже - Владыка, поскольку обрел власть над тем-то и тем-то, и вследствие того что сведущ в Трех вместилищах Дхармы- Трипитаке. Цун - чистый, поскольку очистил свое сознание ото всех клеш и преисполнился восемнадцатью несмешанными дхармами. Буквально получается Чистейший Владыка. Но как хорошо это звучит на ваш взгляд?

----------


## Топпер

Перекликается с христианским "понтифик" - мостостроитель

----------


## Kunkhyab

> Ламала - это уже к своему уважаемому учителю. А просто к ламе - лама.


Тибетские учителя рекомендуют использовать эту частичку "-ла" при обращении к _любому_ уважаемому учителю, не только к своему, т.е. коренному. "Лама-ла", "кхенпо-ла", "геше-ла".. Просто уважительное обращение. 





> Может быть. Я от всех слышал. И от калмыков и от бурят и от тибетцев (а может это монахи и не тибетские были).


В тибетском ударение в большей степени тоновое, нежели силовое, русское ухо может по-разному его привести к привычному. Не знаю, я только как "лАма" слышу.

----------


## Гелег

Обращения по тибетски:
к монаху -  кушо-ла
к учителю -  ген-ла

----------

Маша_ла (22.10.2009)

----------


## Светлана

> Обращения по тибетски:
> к монаху -  кушо-ла
> к учителю -  ген-ла


точно! а я долгое время обращалась к монахам как "драпа ла", что вообще-то неправильно. Но что самое интересное, они всегда откликались  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

Проконсультировался с Терентьевым по вопросу использования титула достопочтенный не для монахов. И вообще какой титул для них можно было-бы использовать.
Вот его ответ:



> Конечно, слово это, как и всякое слово, можно употреблять по-разному, и никого нельзя заставить только в одном значении его использовать. Например, если я хочу называть яблоко грушей – никто мне это не запретит. Маленькие дети, например, зачастую используют свои названия для предметов. Однако если мы хотим понимать друг друга, то должны  следовать каким-то конвенциям. Так, например, в буддийских кругах мы испытываем большое уважение к Сангхе, то есть к настоящим монахам. И очень удобно иметь соответствующий эпитет, указывающий на монашеский статус человека.  Когда в конце 80-х появилась возможность открыто говорить о буддизме и начал создаваться соответствующий язык, в качестве наиболее подходящего слова для указания на статус монаха было выбрано слово “досточтимый”. Оно прижилось в буддийской среде, к нему привыкли, и, вроде бы, оно выполняло свою функцию. Поэтому непонимание и незнание этого факта новыми людьми, пришедшими к Дхарме, хотя естественно, но неудобно: “старые” буддисты, привыкшие к сложившейся за 20 лет свободы терминологии, их не понимают. И особенно остро это непонимание ощущается, конечно, при употреблении данного эпитета по отношению к геше  Тинлею, который, как известно, сложил с себя монашеские обеты при весьма неприятных обстоятельствах. Поэтому, по-моему, гораздо проще сохранить сложившиеся условные стереотипы, чем возвращаться к поискам нового термина – а ведь термин-то нужен!
> 
> Слово “преподобный”, как мне кажется, похуже. Вот, что даёт словарь Даля:  
> 
> “ПРЕПОДОБНЫЙ, весьма подобный, схожий, похожий на что; | твер. кур.  о вещи,  весьма  хороший,  бесподобный,  превосходный,   годный,   угожий. Преподобный топор, долото. | О человеке, святой, праведный,  угодник.  | Кому усвоен  почет  преподобия,  монах,  иногда  священник,  из  черного духовенства. Высокопреподобный иеромонах, настоятель. |  Преподобие  или преподобность,  преподобство,  святость;  праведность  человека;  встарь говор. ваше преподобство или преподобствие, ныне ваше преподобие. Служба преподобническая,  Мин.  4   февраля,   преподобному.   Преподобнолепно, прилично  преподобству.  -мудрый,  исполненный  мудрости   и   святости. -мученик, -ница,  инок,  монах  или  инокиня,  пострадавшие  смертью  за Христа.”
> 
> Как видим, это слово в русском языке применялось не только к монахам, но и к разного рода праведникам, и даже к топорам.


Вот ответ небезизвестного Б. Загуменова:



> Еще раз, просмотрев все основные словари, в т.ч.церковнославянский. 
> Преподобный (смысл: подобный Богу) - это сугубо христианское, даже 
> православное обращение к священнику или монаху. - Преп. Сергий Радонежский.
> Второе значение - обыденное, ироническое: "О человеке, выз. раздражение, 
> неприянь" Напр. А вот и его преподобная супруга (БТС).
> Третьего значения нет. Так что "термин" для буддийских текстов не подходит. 
> Что касается того, сколько человек употребляет какой-то термин, то вопрос 
> решается не большинством, а тем, что более правильно. 
> Борис Загуменнов.

----------

Raudex (26.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.12.2010), Аминадав (26.12.2010), Ануруддха (25.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> это сугубо христианское, даже
> православное обращение к священнику или монаху


Вот и хорошо было бы. По крайней мере "преподобный" к мирянину никто не обращается.

----------


## Zom

Надо прививать палийское Бханте (что уже, кстати, весьма успешно делается -)

----------

AlekseyE (26.12.2010), Raudex (26.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

кстати в третьем лице лучше о монахе говорить не "бханте", а "айасма"

ещё сингалы часто говорят "саадху"

такхе напомню что есть тайское слово "Пхра" и сингальское "Хам(у)дуру"

----------


## Топпер

> кстати в третьем лице лучше о монахе говорить не "бханте", а "айасма"
> 
> ещё сингалы часто говорят "саадху"
> 
> такхе напомню что есть тайское слово "Пхра" и сингальское "Хам(у)дуру"


Национальные слова - ещё хуже. Только путаницу добавляют. Это уже даже внутри тхеравады будет сложнее разобраться.
А "пхра" - это типа "достопочтенный" и есть. Применяется и к благородным  мирянам

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

"Не надо путаницы!", статья Маргариты Кожевниковой на тему.

----------

Vladiimir (27.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Собственно еще и поэтому использование на форуме титула досточтимый по отношение к не монахам запрещено.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Досточтимый это ведь санскритское Бхаттарака и его тибетский эквивалент - Джецун - Чистый Владыка. Сомневаюсь что этот термин применим только к монахам. В словаре Сумати Ратны этот термин говорится применим к тем чьи реализации высоки на что указывает слог цун - чистый, очищенный и не говорится что этот термин применим только к монахам. Миларепа ведь не был монахом однако к нему обращаются Джецун Миларепа. Также Богдо гэгээн не является монахом тем не менее к нему обращаются Дже - Богдо, и когда произносят его полное имя вставляют впереди Джецун.

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## До

> "Не надо путаницы!", статья Маргариты Кожевниковой на тему.


"_Досточтимый_" в русском языке, ни тем более "_venerable_" в английском не обозначает только монаха. Рекомендую пользоваться словарями, уважаемые русские люди.

----------

Neroli (28.12.2010), Vladiimir (28.12.2010), Гьямцо (27.12.2010), Дондог (24.03.2011), Доржик (22.01.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

В буддийском контексте, а речь в статье именно о нем, досточтимый используется только по отношению к монаху как способ выделить особый статус монашества в буддизме.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.12.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> кстати в третьем лице лучше о монахе говорить не "бханте", а "айасма"


Да, бханте - это звательный падеж. Русском от него есть только остатки, вроде "отче" и "господи".

Поэтому с т.з. палийской грамматики "бханте" правильно говорить только при обращении к монаху, а не рассказе о нем.

А āyasmā по PED употреблялось по отношению к особо уважаемым монахам.

Нужно будет как-нибудь пересмотреть, как в каноне миряне называют монахов.

----------

Raudex (29.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (28.12.2010)

----------


## Гьямцо

Рассмотрим этимологию этого слова. «До-сто-чтимый», то есть «до-ста-раз-чтимый». По отношению к кому может употребляться подобный эпитет? По отношению к одушевленному объекту почитания. Если таким объектом в Тхераваде является монах, то и ладно, никто не запрещает употреблять этот термин по отношению к монахам Тхеравады. 
Что касается тибетского буддизма, то вопреки усилиям Терентьева и Ко, этот термин употребляется как минимум не только по отношению к монахам, поскольку здесь объектом почитания является в первую очередь учитель, гуру.  Более того, по отношению к монахам (по крайней мере в русском языке) это термин как раз, как правило, не употребляется! Обычно просто говорят «гелонг такой-то». Что же касается  попыток некоторых людей навязать свою собственную точку зрения, то на мой взгляд это не имеет отношения ни к русской орфографии, ни к буддизму.

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Этимология слова здесь не при чем, должен быть термин который подчеркивает и выделяет статус монашества. Исторически таким термином стал "досточтимый" (другие пока не прижились), то что его используют в буддийском контексте по отношению к не монахам - это просто нарушение этики.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.12.2010)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Этимология слова здесь не при чем, должен быть термин который подчеркивает и выделяет статус монашества. Исторически таким термином стал "досточтимый" (другие пока не прижились), то что его используют в буддийском контексте по отношению к не монахам - это просто нарушение этики.


Извините, но это не так. Прижилось как раз то, что этот термин используется как по отношению к монахам (особенно в Тхераваде), так и по отношению к тем, кто монахами не является. Собственно, и этот сабж является тому подтверждением. 
Мнение группы Терентьева, если оно касается русского словообразования и словоупотребления, к сожалению, совершенно неубедительно. Можно было бы привести немало словечек, которые они в свое время пытались ввести в оборот. Буддийское сообщество все это отвергло, увы.
Поэтому обвинять людей в нарушении правил, которые они для себя никогда не принимали и ими не руководствовались, бессмысленно, – и, не побоюсь этого слова, неэтично.

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Рассмотрим этимологию этого слова. «До-сто-чтимый», то есть «до-ста-раз-чтимый».


Простите, откуда Вы взяли подобную "этимологию"?
"Досточтимый" состоит из слов  "Достойный чести" , также как слово "Достопочтенный" - "Достойный почитания". Никаких "сто-раз" здесь нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Этимология слова здесь не при чем, должен быть термин который подчеркивает и выделяет статус монашества. Исторически таким термином стал "досточтимый" (другие пока не прижились), то что его используют в буддийском контексте по отношению к не монахам - это просто нарушение этики.


Почему слово "преподобный", всё же лучше. Оно ещё не применялось к мирянам.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> такхе напомню что есть тайское слово "Пхра" и сингальское "Хам(у)дуру"


"Хам(у)дуру" - это самое то.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> "Не надо путаницы!", статья Маргариты Кожевниковой на тему.


Эту статью уже разбили в пух и прах. Из питерской рассылки:



> >  не обязательно этот термин используется только в отношении
> >  сященнослужителей и монахов -вот ,например,трактовка термина
> >  from  Oxford-American Dictionary
> 
> >  venerable - ven·er·a·ble accorded a great deal of respect, esp. because of age, wisdom,
> >  or character;(for example) a venerable statesman
> >  то бишь тот кому оказывается большое уважение по причине
> >  возраста,мудрости или качеств характера -например досточтимый
> >  стэйтсман (государственный деятель)
> ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2010)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Мнение группы Терентьева, если оно касается русского словообразования и словоупотребления, к сожалению, совершенно неубедительно. Можно было бы привести немало словечек, которые они в свое время пытались ввести в оборот. Буддийское сообщество все это отвергло, увы.


Ну, дурацкие словечки, допустим, придумывает и навязывает Маргарита, а не Терентьев. А вот многое из того, что придумали Терентьев и Кугявичус, переводя Ламрим, как раз прижилось.

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Bagira

Если кто то то знает ,то внесите пояснение в вопрос -- если Учитель снял с себя обеты монаха и продолжает даровать посвящения в тантру ,то как правильно к Учителю обращаться...

----------


## Ануруддха

> Почему слово "преподобный", всё же лучше. Оно ещё не применялось к мирянам.


Слишком  явные ассоциации с христианством. К тому же:

_Преподо́бные — в православии лик святости: монашествующие святые, прославляемые за подвижническую жизнь. Также в православии служит обращением к священнослужителю в иерейском сане.

«Преподобный» значит «весьма подобный», то есть достигший подобия Христу, что отражает христианскую идею святости как соединения с Богом через собственное преображение, возрождение в себе «Образа Божия».

Иере́й (греч. Ἱερεύς) — термин, перешедший из греческого языка, где первоначально обозначал «жреца», в христианский церковный обиход; в буквальном переводе на русский язык — священник.

В Русской Церкви используется как младший титул белого священника. 

В православии и католицизме в духовенство (клир) входят только мужчины. Различают белое духовенство (священники, не приносившие монашеских обетов) и чёрное духовенство (монашество)._

Т.е. по христианской терминологии преподобный - это священнослужитель-мирянин.

----------

Raudex (29.12.2010), Zom (28.12.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Этимология слова здесь не при чем, должен быть термин который подчеркивает и выделяет статус монашества. Исторически таким термином стал "досточтимый" (другие пока не прижились), то что его используют в буддийском контексте по отношению к не монахам - это просто нарушение этики.


Интрересно, а что раньше возникло на Руси, понятие "досточтимый" или почитание тхеравадинских монахов?

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Слишком  явные ассоциации с христианством.


Может быть это и неплохо. В конце концов в полуправославной стране живём. Должны быть точки сцепления.
Мы же не боимся использовать абсолютно христианское слово "монах" по отношению к бхиккху.



> _Преподо́бные — в православии лик святости: монашествующие святые, прославляемые за подвижническую жизнь. Также в православии служит обращением к священнослужителю в иерейском сане.
> Иере́й (греч. Ἱερεύς) — термин, перешедший из греческого языка, где первоначально обозначал «жреца», в христианский церковный обиход; в буквальном переводе на русский язык — священник.
> _


_
Всё-таки есть общность: иерей. Жрец.




			
				«Преподобный» значит «весьма подобный», то есть достигший подобия Христу, что отражает христианскую идею святости как соединения с Богом через собственное преображение, возрождение в себе «Образа Божия».
			
		

А у нас будет  "подобный Архатам"  По уровню обетов.




			
				В Русской Церкви используется как младший титул белого священника. 

В православии и католицизме в духовенство (клир) входят только мужчины. Различают белое духовенство (священники, не приносившие монашеских обетов) и чёрное духовенство (монашество).
			
		

_


> Т.е. по христианской терминологии преподобный - это священнослужитель-мирянин.


Интересно. Не встречал такого определения.
Но, в любом случае, во-первых простого мирянина не будут звать "преподобный". 
Во-вторых, возможно, это слово можно будет применять к японским "священникам". Которые женатые.

----------


## Аминадав

В "преподобном" меня больше всего смущает то, что это в первую очередь значит "святой". До этого обсуждения я только такое значение знал. И словари дают "святой" на первом месте.

То есть многими людьми "преподобный Панняваро", "преподобный Паннявуддхо" будет восприниматься как претензия на святость.

По-моему, это может быть довольно неприятным недоразумением. К тому же, тут может затрагиваться одно из четырех правил параджика для монахов.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (29.12.2010), Raudex (29.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В "преподобном" меня больше всего смущает то, что это в первую очередь значит "святой". До этого обсуждения я только такое значение знал. И словари дают "святой" на первом месте.
> 
> То есть многими людьми "преподобный Панняваро", "преподобный Паннявуддхо" будет восприниматься как претензия на святость.
> 
> По-моему, это может быть довольно неприятным недоразумением. К тому же, тут может затрагиваться одно из четырех правил параджика для монахов.


Да, этот момент действительно не очень. Но я здесь исхожу из второго варианта значения.
Кроме того, по отношению к западным священникам и протестантским пасторам, такое обращение я слышал не раз.

Насчёт параджики, думаю, что не будет. Т.к. на святость в данном варианте думаю, никто не претендует.
По крайней мере в русском языке "преподобный" к мирянам (не из клира) точно не обращаются.

Кстати, в каких случаях используют английскую кальку "reverend"?

----------


## Топпер

Может быть использовать греческое "αιδεσιμότατος" (aidesimótatos)?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2010)

----------


## До

А кто-нибудь слово "монах" уже предлагал?

----------

Vladiimir (29.12.2010), Аминадав (28.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А кто-нибудь слово "монах" уже предлагал?


"Монах", как обращение не пойдёт. Нет такой традиции.

----------


## До

> "Монах", как обращение не пойдёт. Нет такой традиции.


Сделать. Например "_уважаемый монах_", "досточтимый монах" - спутать с не монахами это трудно и уважение проявили.




> Нет такой традиции.


По такой логике буддистов тоже нет.

----------

Vladiimir (29.12.2010)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Т.е. по христианской терминологии преподобный - это священнослужитель-мирянин.


С т. з. христианства священнослужитель (независимо от брачного состояния) однозначно НЕ является мирянином.
А вот монах, не имеющий духовного сана (дьякон, священник, епископ), как раз по своему статусу приравнивается к мирянам.
В христианстве противопоставляются не монахи и семейные, а духовенство и миряне.
Употребление же обращения "ваше преподобие" к лицам духовного звания произошло вследствие НЕПРАВИЛЬНОГО перевода латинского Reverentiam (почтенный, уважаемый) в 18 веке.
Это обращение: "Ваше [Его] преподобие" относится к "канцелярской" традиции "Табели о рангах". 
Слово "преподобный", (без обращения "Ваше [Его] преподобие"),  к здравствующим людям в русской традиции не употребляется.

----------

Аминадав (29.12.2010), До (29.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Употребление же обращения "ваше преподобие" к лицам духовного звания произошло вследствие НЕПРАВИЛЬНОГО перевода латинского Reverentiam (почтенный, уважаемый) в 18 веке.
> Это обращение: "Ваше [Его] преподобие" относится к "канцелярской" традиции "Табели о рангах". 
> Слово "преподобный", (без обращения "Ваше [Его] преподобие"),  к здравствующим людям в русской традиции не употребляется.


В православной! Но никто не запрещает использовать его в буддийской традиции.

----------


## Raudex

> А āyasmā по PED употреблялось по отношению к особо уважаемым монахам.


нет, в наших ритуальных репликах мы часто говорим "айасма" просто о более старшем монахе (3 лицо)

----------


## Raudex

2 Топпер
К слову, ни "Хамудуру" ни "Пра" в переводе  соответствующих языков не означают *только* монаха (cм. словари). И неплохо если какое то редкое достаточно слово (а слова "досточтимый" и "достопочтенный" вполне редкие в современном русском языке) будет означать буддийского монаха де-факто . И тем более что мешает вполне канонично добавлять в имя - титул "бхиккху" или, если угодно на сингальский манер "тхеро".
"Преподобный" действительно сильно намекает на претензию святости.
И вообще я лично категориццки против православных заимствований, ну Вы в курсе :Wink:

----------

Zom (21.01.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Кстати, в украинских переводах с пали первой половины двадцатого века Павел Риттер использует слово "преподобний" для перевода  "bhante":



> Цар Мілінда спитав:
> – *Преподобний* Нагасено! Той, хто постає, чи той самий він, чи інший?
> *Преподобний* відповів: ...


http://sangha.org.ua/lib/milinda.htm

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Парибок в переводе "Вопросов Милинды" использует слово "почтенный". При чем в самом тексте Вопросов обращение bhante применяется и к отшельникам других традиций:



> И, сидя подле Пураны Кашьяпы, царь Милинда обратился к нему: “Кто, *почтенный* Кашьяпа, стережет мир?”

----------

Vladiimir (22.01.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Raudex

древний Минаев использовал и для "бханте" и для "айасма" чаще всего слово "достойный"

----------

Vladiimir (22.01.2011), Аминадав (22.01.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> древний Минаев использовал и для "бханте" и для "айасма" чаще всего слово "достойный"


В смысле: "достойный даров"?  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, в украинских переводах с пали первой половины двадцатого века Павел Риттер использует слово "преподобний" для перевода  "bhante":
> 
> http://sangha.org.ua/lib/milinda.htm


Так и правильно. Звучит вполне органично.

----------


## Турецкий

по моему люди просто запутались в званиях и регалиях... 

если к кому-то при обращении говорят "почтенный", "любезный", "досточтимый", "уважаемый" - это вряд ли говорит как и о мере почитания и степени уважения - а больше о принятых в этом месте и в этом времени неких правилах (традициях) обращения к человеку - независимо от его сана (и наличия такового вообще).

на мой взгляд - путаясь в формализации обращений друг к другу - люди создают себе и другим лишь головную боль и ненужные размышления - каким склонением и прилагательным воспользоваться в том или ином случае.

особенно любопытно наблюдать подобные рассуждения у тех кто считает себя буддистами - которые казалось бы придерживаются основных принципов буддизма - но в плане регалий и санов - начинают демонстрировать уровень своей привязанности к обращению именно с какими-то выкрутасами - которые по большому счету выглядят просто нелепо.

Подобно тому как гаишники почему то всегда обращаясь ко мне "уважаемый" - бывает что допекают своими придирками ни о чем - т.е. в корне показывают вовсе не уважительное отношение - о чем и получают полнейшее представление в плане своего дхармического состояния ума на текущий момент бытия)))

Вот скажите уважаемый Топпер - как вы рассматриваете обращение на ВЫ и на ТЫ ? Вот к примеру в древнерусской традиции обращение на ВЫ - было мягко выражаясь не очень благожелательным т.к. относилось к супостату к оппоненту - к которому как раз не было никакого уважения. Однако сегодня все наоборот считается))) А ведь самый смысл ТЫ и ВЫ - изначально был совсем иной.

или поясните же опять таки - вправе ли вы требовать с меня были б обращение типа "уважаемый" - если б для меня вы не являлись человеком хоть в какой-то мере достойным этого обращения? ну так то да - требовать от меня то бывает многое пытаются всякие и разные лица - да вот только что с этого получают - не мне вам пояснять надеюсь?)))

так делаем вывод? т.е. независимо от вариантов обращению к кому-то - это обращение вполне формальное и даже если оно не совсем будет укладываться в каноны - есть смысл вспомнить более о важном - *о мотивации*. Потому что хамить и оскорблять можно и вежливо и корректно - в тоже время сказанное казалось бы грубовато - воспримется как высшая похвала.

т.е. рассматривая тему о том - какими словами надобно обращаться к монахам разного плана - мы как бы забыли немаловажный момент о том - как и чем мотивируется то или иное обращение - т.е. вопрос связанный с более глубинным отношением к личности к которой обращаемся.

конечно - люди падки на слова нередко и пара слов лести - так приятно ласкают слух - что могут загладить кучу хамства в предверии этого. Однако... а если допустить - что некто - просто видит то - с каким чувством к нему обращаются? Тогда чего стоят все эти слова? от себя лишь скажу - ничто... или вызывают просто неприятное ощущение словно тебя вежливо обделали дерьмом (пардон) не забыв раскланяться при этом с реверансом...

к слову сказать - как было бы логично рассмотреть вообще подобную тему с позиций именно буддизма? с точки зрения его основных тезисов.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот скажите уважаемый Топпер - как вы рассматриваете обращение на ВЫ и на ТЫ ? Вот к примеру в древнерусской традиции обращение на ВЫ - было мягко выражаясь не очень благожелательным т.к. относилось к супостату к оппоненту - к которому как раз не было никакого уважения. Однако сегодня все наоборот считается))) А ведь самый смысл ТЫ и ВЫ - изначально был совсем иной.


К монаху нужно обращаться на "Вы". Это несомненно. Обращаясь к монаху на "ты", будучи мирянином вы, тем самым, ставите себя на одну доску с монахом. А это неправильно.
Также, как обращение к более старшему на "ты" - не есть хорошо.
В Таиланде к монаху обращаются на "вы" (в тайском эквиваленте). Монах к мирянину на "ты". Я правда, ко всем (кроме весьма узкого круга знакомых) обращаюсь на "вы".
В нашей стране ситуация нередка, когда я обращаюсь к мирянину на "вы", а он ко мне без всякого согласия с моей стороны на "ты". Правда это касается необученных мирян. Непонимающих пока основ Дхаммы.



> или поясните же опять таки - вправе ли вы требовать с меня были б обращение типа "уважаемый" - если б для меня вы не являлись человеком хоть в какой-то мере достойным этого обращения? ну так то да - требовать от меня то бывает многое пытаются всякие и разные лица - да вот только что с этого получают - не мне вам пояснять надеюсь?)))


Как я уже писал на несколько сообщений выше на БФ я ни от кого не требую обращения "уважаемый" или применения его эквивалентов. Это, действительно личное дело участника. Единственное чего я прошу, это не обращаться ко мне на "ты". Но это в пределах обычной воспитанности.

Если же люди в реале пришли, например, получить Прибежище, то здесь уже другой коленкор: тут и "бханте" будет к месту и поклон до земли, и смиренная поза при получении Прибежища. Но этот момент думаю, что пояснять не нужно.



> конечно - люди падки на слова нередко и пара слов лести - так приятно ласкают слух - что могут загладить кучу хамства в предверии этого. Однако... а если допустить - что некто - просто видит то - с каким чувством к нему обращаются? Тогда чего стоят все эти слова? от себя лишь скажу - ничто... или вызывают просто неприятное ощущение словно тебя вежливо обделали дерьмом (пардон) не забыв раскланяться при этом с реверансом...
> 
> к слову сказать - как было бы логично рассмотреть вообще подобную тему с позиций именно буддизма? с точки зрения его основных тезисов.


«Ананда, когда я отойду, вы не обращайтесь друг к другу как было прежде, с величанием «друг» (авусо). Старшие монахи могут обращаться к младшим по имени, по роду, со словом «друг», – но младшие монахи должны обращаться к старшим со словами: «почтенный» или «Досточтимый» (бханте)».
Махапариниббана сутта.

----------

Raudex (11.02.2011), Марина В (09.02.2011), Юй Кан (09.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> к слову сказать - как было бы логично рассмотреть вообще подобную тему с позиций именно буддизма? с точки зрения его основных тезисов.


А чего тут рассматривать? Как обращаетесь, такую камму себе и копите. Обращаетесь вежливыми словами, но с "задним смыслом" - получите себе же по заслугам - ваше же деяние, а не чужое. Если обращаетесь с уважением, но, к примеру, непринятым в обществе/контексте/традиции словом - то каммы плохой не будет - если сделано оно так неумышленно. Но естественно что люди хотят знать, как будет правильно обращаться в контексте - чтобы в неловкую ситуацию самим не попасть. Отсюда и тема.

----------


## Dondhup

Чем мне нравиться чань и тантра тем что благодаря этим традициям подобные концепции хорошо разрушаются  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

Вы думаете, что это хорошо - когда человек не умеет вежливо обращаться и даже не собирается задумываться над этим вопросом?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот к примеру в древнерусской традиции обращение на ВЫ - было мягко выражаясь не очень благожелательным т.к. относилось к супостату к оппоненту - к которому как раз не было никакого уважения. Однако сегодня все наоборот считается))) А ведь самый смысл ТЫ и ВЫ - изначально был совсем иной.


Насколько знаю, в древности в русском языке обращения "вы" в форме единственного числа попросту не существовало. Вообще.
В частности, речение "иду на вы" имело смысл "объявляю вам [мн. ч.] войну".
При личностном же обращении к собеседнику использовалась только форма "ты".

См., к примеру, здесь:
В древнерусском языке не было особой формы вежливого обращения во 2-м лице единственного числа. И в древних языках (древнееврейском, арамейском, греческом, латинском) не использовалось личное местоимение множественного числа «вы» в качестве уважительной формы обращения к отдельному лицу. Например, в древнееврейском языке имеется только личное местоимение 2-го лица единственного числа «ты»: atta (муж. род) и att (жен. род). В обращении к царю и простому подданному использовалась одно местоимение («ты»). Местоимения 2-го лица множественного числа («вы») attem (муж. род) и atten, attenna (жен. род) к отдельному лицу никогда не применялось.
Или -- здесь, с примерами из текстов.

----------

Vladiimir (10.02.2011), Аминадав (10.02.2011), Балдинг (14.09.2014)

----------

